# A book for Christian hunters....



## Kendallbearden (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been meaning to put this here for a while, but it always slips my mind. I was reminded by a book thread in the deer hunting forum.

I recently found a book that any of you fellow Christian deer hunters would probably enjoy. It's called *A Look at Life From a Deer Stand Hunting for the Meaning of Life * by Steve Chapman. It is an easy read (around 150 pages.) It is a sort of story book. Each chapter tells about one of the authors experiences in the woods hunting or with nature. At the end of each chapter, it relates the lessons that can be learned by your time in the woods to other, bigger things in life, such as the Bible. It also taked quotes from the Bible and applies them to different elements of hunting. Any Christian outdoorsman should be able to relate to it. Lowell Thill, vice president of Christian Bowhunters of America sums the book up by saying, "_A look at life from a Deer Stand_ is the story of a life journey with God walked through a hunter's woods. Written with artistry and sensitivity for life, it is a joy to read." I'm not much good at doing book reviews, but I figured I would throw this out there in case some of y'all are interested and want to check it out


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Kendall 

My dad has read it, I'll try to remember to get it from him and read it.


----------



## TreeFrog (Jan 15, 2012)

Steve Chapman has a couple of others I enjoyed.  With God on a Deer Hunt and 10 Things I Want my Son to Know were given to me by my Dad.  Of course, he always reads them first and writes notes and comments in the margins which makes it even better.


----------



## RNC (Jan 15, 2012)

thanx .... I will look it up


----------

